# Alternate ways to stream content and torrents



## billubakra (May 19, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> With both paid  and unpaid version of multiple streaming service in offering, torrent looks like having a slow death.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Which are good unpaid versions?


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which are good unpaid versions?


At present Voot, Hotstar are few of the free ones.


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2017)

there are more..
Terrarium TV - Terrarium TV - Free 1080p HD Movies and TV Shows Android App, Terrarium TV APKs - APKMirror
Show Box - Show Box APKs - APKMirror


----------



## Sarvesh (May 19, 2017)

For more comprehensive list go to 

Top 23 Torrent Sites


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2017)

For all available trackers list - private/public go to

Opentrackers.org - Private Torrent Trackers & File Sharing


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 20, 2017)

Thankfully, I don't use public trackers anymore.


----------



## billubakra (May 20, 2017)

Sarvesh said:


> For more comprehensive list go to
> 
> Top 23 Torrent Sites


None of them lists category wise like ET.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 5, 2017)

TheFallenLord said:


> Thankfully, I don't use public trackers anymore.


Noob here,
Any reason? What is difference in public and private trackers?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 5, 2017)

Private needs registrations.. paid mostly..


^^ category wise,
1337x
KATcr.co also improving.

Wait for new sites to adapt.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 5, 2017)

theterminator said:


> it was already dead for bsnl subscriber like me. torrent sites are blocked. had to use tor browser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https or any free VPN can unblock websites instead of using TOR.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 5, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> https or any free VPN can unblock websites instead of using TOR.


Yes! VPN is better option than tor imho.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most important difference between public & private trackers is:
*On public trackers you just download & not care about your upload but on pvt trackers your upload must always be equal to or more than your download else you will be banned.
*
Using https is not always an option & even with https some sites will still be blocked(like https version of adf.ly is still blocked).


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 6, 2017)

^for my operator above link not blocked..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2017)

Exactly,it depends on block settings of ISP.A simple DNS/URL block is easy to bypass but a more comprehensive block based on IP/page loading is another thing.Only sure thing to bypass a block is VPN(even proxies,depending on whether they are anonymous or elite or use link encryption or not,may fail too).


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 6, 2017)

You can also use *Opera* browser which has a *built-in VPN* to access blocked sites.


----------



## nnnpatel (Jun 10, 2017)

hii
i am new member here 
thanks


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> there are more..
> Terrarium TV - Terrarium TV - Free 1080p HD Movies and TV Shows Android App, Terrarium TV APKs - APKMirror
> Show Box - Show Box APKs - APKMirror


Which is the official website of Show Box?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 10, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Which is the official website of Show Box?


*coolvideoapp.com/
official website. It's down..
You can check reddit.
r/showbox
Official APK are also available on apkmirror.com

You can get ad-free/modded APK from these sites.
apk4free.com
onhax.me


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2017)

In case of such apps, it is difficult to trust anything other than originator unless one is very familiar with the scene. 

I will read the subreddit first then.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2017)

This thread has gone way offtopic.

IMO, current discussion deserves a separate thread.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2017)

True.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 11, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> In case of such apps, it is difficult to trust anything other than originator unless one is very familiar with the scene.
> 
> I will read the subreddit first then.


Subreddit link is official.

Instead of showbox use terrarium TV, it's better.
Showbox giving torrent links for watching and downloading torrents. Server not available for many movies..


----------



## Theodre (Jun 11, 2017)

I am getting a sense that even though the public torrent sites are going strong, the private torrent trackers are amazingly strong still!


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jun 15, 2017)

Prime_Coder said:


> Noob here,
> Any reason? What is difference in public and private trackers?


Sorry for the late reply. Unlike public trackers the private ones require registration. You can get into a pvt tracker either through invites, i.e. if a member of that particular tracker you wish to join sends you an invite code, or through open registrations, which is how I got in. There are certain websites like opentrackers and torrentinvites etc. that you could visit regularly to check if any pvt tracker is open for registration. If you see any open tracker that is of interest to you, all you have to do is sign up.

Good pvt trackers have great / large variety of content and most of them are well-seeded, so you won't run into dl-speed problems and they are less likely to be taken down by authorities. There's a catch though. Most pvt trackers require you to maintain a 1:1 dl / ul ratio i.e. you have to upload as much as you download, otherwise you may get banned from downloading. But there are a few that are either completely ratio free or have a large amount of ratio free content or provide global (ratio) free downloads from time to time. So look out for those. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any further queries.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 19, 2017)

TheFallenLord said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Unlike public trackers the private ones require registration. You can get into a pvt tracker either through invites, i.e. if a member of that particular tracker you wish to join sends you an invite code, or through open registrations, which is how I got in. There are certain websites like opentrackers and torrentinvites etc. that you could visit regularly to check if any pvt tracker is open for registration. If you see any open tracker that is of interest to you, all you have to do is sign up.
> 
> Good pvt trackers have great / large variety of content and most of them are well-seeded, so you won't run into dl-speed problems and they are less likely to be taken down by authorities. There's a catch though. Most pvt trackers require you to maintain a 1:1 dl / ul ratio i.e. you have to upload as much as you download, otherwise you may get banned from downloading. But there are a few that are either completely ratio free or have a large amount of ratio free content or provide global (ratio) free downloads from time to time. So look out for those. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any further queries.



 That's pretty much interesting. I'm really amazed. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 24, 2017)

But now where to watch Game Of Thrones? I don't mind paying for Hotstar but I don't want to watch in on my smartphone/tab/notebook. The screen is too small and I don't like it. I would like to watch it on my TV so that I can get feel all the special effects via home theater. Is buying chromecast my only option? I don't have smart TV but it has HDMI port.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> But now where to watch Game Of Thrones? I don't mind paying for Hotstar but I don't want to watch in on my smartphone/tab/notebook. The screen is too small and I don't like it. I would like to watch it on my TV so that I can get feel all the special effects via home theater. Is buying chromecast my only option? I don't have smart TV but it has HDMI port.


I think it will be shown on Star World HD and Star World Premiere HD
Game of Thrones Season 7 Premieres July 16


> Game of Thrones’ seventh season arrives July 16 on HBO. In India, Hotstar will have it available on July 17, with Star World Premiere airing the show first on July 18.



PS :  check schedule week before 
tv.burrp.com/channel/Star World Premier HD/515/2017-07-16 00:00:00


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 26, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I think it will be shown on Star World HD and Star World Premiere HD
> Game of Thrones Season 7 Premieres July 16
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. Do you know whether these channels stream the uncensored version of GOT in India.

Watching GOT on TV may or may not work for me. I prefer to watch it when it is convenient for me as I might be busy when it's aired on TV. 

Either I need a way to record it on my TV. (I think tata sky has this option). Or I need to sign up for hotstar and buy a Chromecast.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 26, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know whether these channels stream the uncensored version of GOT in India.
> 
> Watching GOT on TV may or may not work for me. I prefer to watch it when it is convenient for me as I might be busy when it's aired on TV.
> 
> Either I need a way to record it on my TV. (I think tata sky has this option). Or I need to sign up for hotstar and buy a Chromecast.



You can also record from Jio TV. They record and save that on their server. So after that you can watch it.
I am not pretty sure about Star World will air GoT or not, but your only option remain is torrent.
Or wait for bluray. I guess they will definitely release bluray early.
There is smart airtel dth box available too, see if that helps.

Please ask creating other thread.. This discussion has gone offtopic..


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2017)

DDL links can do streaming, 
dl.my-film.in
try from this site


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 2, 2017)

This thread has gone to off topic. Saw the thread and thought there will be some useful information. I start reading and its torrents discussion.

@Vyom delete OT posts ?

I have amazon prime and netflix subscription to stream files. But for streaming make sure to have good internet connection > 4 Mbps


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

I am not sure,@Vyom either deleted those posts or created another thread & moved them in that thread.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2017)

I moved all OT posts from that extra torrent thread here. Didn't delete any post.

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok!I forgot about extratorrent thread & thought this thread was the original thread.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 2, 2017)

Jio 4G is not good enough for 1080p streaming.. after sometime it shows LOADING... LOADING........
I tried many times.. Some high rich video music streaming also takes time..
all speeds are below 1 MBps..


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 17, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> But now where to watch Game Of Thrones? I don't mind paying for Hotstar but I don't want to watch in on my smartphone/tab/notebook. The screen is too small and I don't like it. I would like to watch it on my TV so that I can get feel all the special effects via home theater. Is buying chromecast my only option? I don't have smart TV but it has HDMI port.



[Update]
Game Of Thrones - Season 7
Star World and Star World HD
Every Tuesday on 11 pm in *India*

Game of Thrones Season 7 Premier Episode Date and Time in India: How to Watch HBO TV Series Telecast, Channel & Online Stream Details

Star World

Star World (@StarWorldIndia) | Twitter

Or

Download Mobdro Android App
Mobdro — All the web’s free video streams on your Android device
Goto channels, Search HBO East,
Watch Live Streaming from HBO (East) Channel every monday @6.30 am Indian time, (Sunday 9 pm US time)
I don't know exact timings for HBO East and other channels.

Please check and confirm...

HBO Schedule


----------

